# Spent an hour with Dolly on Monday



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

She's a real character!

Untitled by Nick Brennan, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Brennan, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

She is gorgeous, is she an Ihasa Apso? and was your hour with her dog training?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

She’s a shi tzu. No, I’m starting to take more and more pet portraits and she’s a friends dog so I was given an hour to practice with her


----------

